# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Should I shave - need truth

## rreidu

Hello to you all, my name is Radu, I am 30 and fighting baldness since 20 (when i first realized what's going on)
From 22 to 23 i took Propecia, it had great effects on my hair, but also "great" side-effects on my erections, and when I say great, I am not kidding. I am still recovering from the side-effects, but I am not here to talk about that.
Used some Minox for one year, had some effects, then I have quit (I really can't understand why)...started back again, now it got pointless.
From 24 I have started using Nanogen Fibres. In the beginning very little, just to give it a little fullness, slowly I have started to add more and more. At some point I have gave up trying to "rebuild" my hairline, and started leaving about one finger and a half empty and starting from there. These Nanofibres got me lasting through my twenties, but were also a nightmare for me. I am constantly thinking, does it show, will it rain, can people notice, no I can't come to the pool....I missed a lot of social stuff because of it. I wash my hair daily and apply, and some days I just wear a cap, when I know there is no chance I have to take it off.
I don't think a transplant is an option for me, because I am diffuse thinner, nor do I have the money for it, and I don't see the point to start minox again after so many start-quits. I am now at a point where I use very much fibres, almose my entire front hair is made up of them, I think it looks awful. I hate myself for not having the courage to just shave my head, but I think (for my skull shape) it will look even more awful, but i don't know what is worse, looking bad head-shaved or looking silly with you entire hair made of light-brown dust.
I am a master in applying the fibres, but they just don't have anything to cling on anymore. I haven't cut my hair in the upper area for almost an year (because last time I did it you could clearly see I am balding) I just cut it in sides and back, and relly on some length on the upper area for some coverage. 
I am adding some photos, please guys, tell me what do you think, should I just give up and shave? This situation is driving me crazy. I was thinking to wait until next summer (although i sweared to myself...this one will be it) but I don't know if I can keep the illusion until then.
Please answer and tell me what you think...
P.S. sorry for mistakes...english is not my native language

photo 1,2 - without fibres
photo 3 - just took it, with medium appliance and what's left after a busy day
photo 4,5,6- heavy appliance of fibres

----------


## rbkoreaus

With your beard and facial structure, you'd look BETTER with a shaved head. Not everyone can get away with it, but it looks like you can pull off the rugged look. And always helps to get into killer shape too, so make use of that gym membership. Just my two cents.

----------


## rreidu

rbkoreaus .... thank you for your reply and encouragement. Me on the other hand, i have the feeling I would not look good at all and think my skull looks strange - to small, flat at the back and in the front no forehead line...in two words, egg shaped ..... but really thanks for your reply and encouragement that it would look BETTER than.....this!

----------


## rbkoreaus

rreidu, keep in mind that we are our own biggest critic. You are used to seeing yourself with hair most of your life, whereas I am looking at you with no preconceived notion about you at all outside of the pics you posted. Your head looks like normal shape, and think you may be overanalyzing it just a bit. Keeping the beard, shaving the head, and putting in the gym hours are the way to go for you in my opinion. But the only opinion that matters is yours.

----------


## hanginginthewire

Why does being a diffuse thinner mean you can't transplant?  Is your donor thinning?

----------


## rreidu

No, my donor is not thinning at all, but....being a diffuse thinner has the following main disadvantage when dealing with transplants: a lot of your remaining hair suffers from shock (when transplanting), and most of it falls of, leaving you mostly with the new transplanted hair, that is not to be desired...... some docs did wonders but you must have a huge number of grafts. Anyway I can't afford one so it's not really an option for me....plus what will I do when the rest of the hair (besides my transplanted hairline) keeps falling of? 
I see some guys who are reeceding in the front and the rest of their hair is intact...that's the best scenario in my opinion, for me....from the begining the whole balding area contoured and started thinning all at once but it seems now my hairline is dying faster

----------


## DAVE52

Go for it
Great head shape 
If you the opportunity to take a week vacation , then buzz it . 
It will be very liberating

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> No, my donor is not thinning at all, but....being a diffuse thinner has the following main disadvantage when dealing with transplants: a lot of your remaining hair suffers from shock (when transplanting), and most of it falls of, leaving you mostly with the new transplanted hair, that is not to be desired...... some docs did wonders but you must have a huge number of grafts. Anyway I can't afford one so it's not really an option for me....plus what will I do when the rest of the hair (besides my transplanted hairline) keeps falling of? 
> I see some guys who are reeceding in the front and the rest of their hair is intact...that's the best scenario in my opinion, for me....from the begining the whole balding area contoured and started thinning all at once but it seems now my hairline is dying faster


 Is shock loss actually an issue when someone has already lost as much hair as he has though...

----------


## rreidu

> Go for it
> Great head shape 
> If you the opportunity to take a week vacation , then buzz it . 
> It will be very liberating


 I am sure it will be very liberating....I just can't summon the courage for the irreversible change.
Thank you for your reply and encouragement!

----------


## rreidu

> Is shock loss actually an issue when someone has already lost as much hair as he has though...


 Come to think about it....once you have lost as much hair as I did....shock loss isn't actually an issue anymore....you are right....BUT....one you have lost as much hair as I did....would a transplant be efficient? I mean what results could I hope for, how many grafts should be transplanted to get coverage through all the balding area? Would that be possible?
And....I keep thinking that with transplants....once you do it, (no matter FUT or FUE) the buz cut/shaved look is no longer an option because of scaring. Right? So after all natural hair is gone, and you are left only with the transplanted one....what then?

----------


## DAVE52

> I am sure it will be very liberating....I just can't summon the courage for the irreversible change.
> Thank you for your reply and encouragement!


 Not trying  to be rude but it appears from Pic 1 and 2 , that you have quite a bit of loss on the top. You don't have to go slick bald just a buzz cut  which would neaten the top, sides and back .

----------


## rreidu

Dear Dave52, there is absolutely no rudnes, indeed my hairlos is massive, and it seems it is faster and faster. I have lost a lot of hair in this summer. Does a buzz cut really neatens the top sides and back, cause I think it clearly shows that you are balding, clearly highliting the normal hair area vs balding area...

----------


## UK_

My advice?  Shave it - forget it and never think about it again.

Good luck.

----------


## Parker317

Hey man, I feel your pain. I'm 27 and am in the same exact situation... Went from a few fibers to fill in to now needing a ton of the stuff to look half decent.
I just started fin 6 weeks ago so I'm praying it does something.. I don't mind going bald, but would prefer to wait until at least after I get married or am 30.

I personally think you could hold on to your hair a bit longer.. Start up fin and minox if you really want to try and save it. Maybe clean up your diet and hit the gym 3-4x a week... It's a long shot, but you've got enough left to salvage it.
My one piece of advice is to definitely cut the sides much shorter. When they're long, they accentuate the thinning crown. Keep messing with different hair styles..Your 1&2 is combed backwards and definitely doesn't help.

If you do bite the bullet and just buzz it, let us know. I just don't personally have the balls, yet. Because of the fibers, it creates an illusion that you have hair, so when if you shave it people would be somewhat confused.
But if you did it, I bet you'd feel so free. It would shock everyone for about a week or so, but everyone gets used to it and eventually it will become old news.
Best of luck to you, man.

----------


## rreidu

> My advice?  Shave it - forget it and never think about it again.
> 
> Good luck.


 Thanks man!

----------


## rreidu

> Hey man, I feel your pain. I'm 27 and am in the same exact situation... Went from a few fibers to fill in to now needing a ton of the stuff to look half decent.
> I just started fin 6 weeks ago so I'm praying it does something.. I don't mind going bald, but would prefer to wait until at least after I get married or am 30.
> 
> I personally think you could hold on to your hair a bit longer.. Start up fin and minox if you really want to try and save it. Maybe clean up your diet and hit the gym 3-4x a week... It's a long shot, but you've got enough left to salvage it.
> My one piece of advice is to definitely cut the sides much shorter. When they're long, they accentuate the thinning crown. Keep messing with different hair styles..Your 1&2 is combed backwards and definitely doesn't help.
> 
> If you do bite the bullet and just buzz it, let us know. I just don't personally have the balls, yet. Because of the fibers, it creates an illusion that you have hair, so when if you shave it people would be somewhat confused.
> But if you did it, I bet you'd feel so free. It would shock everyone for about a week or so, but everyone gets used to it and eventually it will become old news.
> Best of luck to you, man.


 Thanks for the reply!
So you do get my pain!
Look...I was thinking the same when I was 27, "I hope I make it untill I am 30"...but look...there is no difference actually and it is just as hard.
I am going to the gym, already for 6 month now. 
Pic 1 and 2 is combed backwards intentionally so it shows maximum hair loss, I NEVER comb it backwords, I think sides works best.
About Fin....I used it for one year, I was one of those guys who got major side effects, and i mean MAJOR!!!! I don't want to go into details cause this is not the forum for it, but my advide would be to be carefull with that, and if you notice any side effects quit it ASAP. Fin works wonders for your hair, but be careful. 
I have cut my sides shorter and it does look better, but you must be very careful to make the transition to the upper area, one slip in the area and BOOM, very visible hair loss.
My biggest issue is that slowly fibers have nothing to cling on, and it's becoming very ovbious, looking from close range, that something fishy is up....and I don't know about you, but being discovered that you are wearing those fibres would be absolutely terrible for me.
I am always wondering if people are suspecting that I am wearing nanogen fibres, or that something fishy is up.
I have been invited to a birthday party this weekend in the mountains (2 days, one night) and my biggest concern is: how will the hotel room be? will i be able to wash my hair in the morning and put on the fibres? Man....living in stress about your hair (anything) really sucks!!!!
But yeah, if I would shave and feel acceptance from other people (including women ofcourse), how eliberating would that be.
I have researched about sistemic hair-pieces. What do you think about those? What does everyone thinks about those? Could it be more stresfull than fibres...would that fear of "do people notice" still be constantly in your mind? I do know it's a lot expensive, but...otherwise?
Anyway....how strange would it be to come the next day will a full head of hair and teenager hair-line for everybody else?

Best of luck to you and thank you for answering!

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Hi, Rriedu.  One way or the other, you must treat the effects of hair loss if you care about maintaining a realistic and natural-looking appearance.  Don't get pressured into surgery but get professional input too.  Try to slowly transition to a shorter hair style and adjust to the change of a shaved head.  Keep us updated with your experiences.  Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

Gio Macatti

----------


## Parker317

Again, I can relate..I just went on a Vegas trip with all my buddies and all I could think of was my hair.. Could I go to pools, what about showering, will it get on my pillow, etc.
For the trip I actually used the toppik spray, not the powder. It's stronger and more waterproof, just might get on your pillow so make sure you apply it the day before or in the morning...Or just have a dark pillow case lol

The things we get to think about, oh boy...As for the powder...I'm still using it, and it people think something is up, F it! If anyone ever has the balls to ask me about it, I'll say - yea, I use it to fill in my hair because it's thinning. Then that's that, end of story and it won't be brought up again.  But, that has yet to happen. 

I think I'm just going to gradually apply less and less and gradually use less powder.
People can wear makeup, get surgeries, wear clothes/cologne, I don't think a little hair thickener should be judged. 

I may just let the front go, and only use the powder in the back as it's way less suspicious. 

As for fin, knock knock, but no negative sides for me. And the systemic hair-pieces, never heard of them, I don't think I would ever go that route.
I can embrace being bald in the future, just not in my 20s. I'm trying to fight this uphill battle.

----------


## rreidu

> Hi, Rriedu.  One way or the other, you must treat the effects of hair loss if you care about maintaining a realistic and natural-looking appearance.  Don't get pressured into surgery but get professional input too.  Try to slowly transition to a shorter hair style and adjust to the change of a shaved head.  Keep us updated with your experiences.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gio Macatti


 I would love an honest opinion, do my pics 3 and 4 show the slightest drop of  "maintaining a realistic and natural-looking appearance" or it looks very unrealistic and funny?
Thanks!

----------


## rreidu

> Again, I can relate..I just went on a Vegas trip with all my buddies and all I could think of was my hair.. Could I go to pools, what about showering, will it get on my pillow, etc.
> For the trip I actually used the toppik spray, not the powder. It's stronger and more waterproof, just might get on your pillow so make sure you apply it the day before or in the morning...Or just have a dark pillow case lol
> 
> The things we get to think about, oh boy...As for the powder...I'm still using it, and it people think something is up, F it! If anyone ever has the balls to ask me about it, I'll say - yea, I use it to fill in my hair because it's thinning. Then that's that, end of story and it won't be brought up again.  But, that has yet to happen. 
> 
> I think I'm just going to gradually apply less and less and gradually use less powder.
> People can wear makeup, get surgeries, wear clothes/cologne, I don't think a little hair thickener should be judged. 
> 
> I may just let the front go, and only use the powder in the back as it's way less suspicious. 
> ...


 So you can really relate!
Do you have as much hair-loss as I do or less?
That's good if FIN has no side effects for you, but....carefull...nor did it have for me for the first 11 month, than sudenly.....very bad! And no, they did not go away, after stoping. But I am surprised, do you still loose hair taking Fin? It worked very well for me. 
If you can really embrace being bald in the future, that's very good for you, so I have thought about me, but nothing have changed for me after turning 30, I find it still as bad!
*Please* say more about about toppik spray, what is that!?! I don't think they have it in my country! Actually, I am sure they don't! Do they work the same? Very little fibres in a spray can? What do you use? Toppik? I use Nanogen, it's all i can find in my country.
I am also not sure about systemic hair-pieces, and maybe a (succesfull) transplant would be a lot better, but take a look at this just to know about them: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t90S5-o1Kcc
I think you will at least last a lot in this uphill battle if you take Fin and have no problems with it.

----------


## Beth641

yes. I think you will look batter with shaved head

----------


## rreidu

> yes. I think you will look batter with shaved head


 Thank you for your opinion

----------


## Zdude

You'll look great with a shaved head. You have an awesome beard!  :Big Grin:

----------


## k9gatton

You are probably in the Norwood four zone, at this stage. I still think you have enough hair to keep it, in my opinion.

Have you thought about liquid Finasteride? I use .01% daily, in a cream. Also, I use .5% Progesterone, mixed with a pharmacy thirty percent Minoxidil solution. It actually started to grow my hair back (and I'm in my late forties, i might add). I was in the same situation. It's only slowly growing back.

Also, I did get sides from Propecia. You might be able to handle smaller dosages? (Cutting in half). Some DHT inhibitor is better than none, in my own opinion.

----------


## kd300

> Thanks for the reply!
> So you do get my pain!
> Look...I was thinking the same when I was 27, "I hope I make it untill I am 30"...but look...there is no difference actually and it is just as hard.
> I am going to the gym, already for 6 month now. 
> Pic 1 and 2 is combed backwards intentionally so it shows maximum hair loss, I NEVER comb it backwords, I think sides works best.
> About Fin....I used it for one year, I was one of those guys who got major side effects, and i mean MAJOR!!!! I don't want to go into details cause this is not the forum for it, but my advide would be to be carefull with that, and if you notice any side effects quit it ASAP. Fin works wonders for your hair, but be careful. 
> I have cut my sides shorter and it does look better, but you must be very careful to make the transition to the upper area, one slip in the area and BOOM, very visible hair loss.
> My biggest issue is that slowly fibers have nothing to cling on, and it's becoming very ovbious, looking from close range, that something fishy is up....and I don't know about you, but being discovered that you are wearing those fibres would be absolutely terrible for me.
> I am always wondering if people are suspecting that I am wearing nanogen fibres, or that something fishy is up.
> ...


 Thanks for sharing your story! If I was in your shoes, I would probably keep the sides very short and then comb your hair forward and see how that looks. I know it stinks. I am in a similar situation as yours. Although I have already had a FUE procedure so I have a more messed up situation I believe.

So you would not recommend Propecia? I have considered taking that.

----------


## rreidu

> You are probably in the Norwood four zone, at this stage. I still think you have enough hair to keep it, in my opinion.
> 
> Have you thought about liquid Finasteride? I use .01% daily, in a cream. Also, I use .5% Progesterone, mixed with a pharmacy thirty percent Minoxidil solution. It actually started to grow my hair back (and I'm in my late forties, i might add). I was in the same situation. It's only slowly growing back.
> 
> Also, I did get sides from Propecia. You might be able to handle smaller dosages? (Cutting in half). Some DHT inhibitor is better than none, in my own opinion.


 Thank you for your encouragement.
I am glad propecia works for you, and i hope you have encountered only minor side effects. It's not something i really want to share or remember, but let's take it this way: I was 26 and in 1 year of propecia I went from having sex 2 3 times/ day to not beeing able to have an erection for 6 month, and than slowly regaining that ability in the course of two years, huge pain when finishing and a lot of trouble sustaining an erection. I don't have anything against propecia, it seems a lot guys have no sides. It did wonders for my hair but is has messed up my hormonal system, so i will never touch it again in my life...it was preety rough going through that, and now I am maybe at 60% restored since the moment i first took fin, so in my case, no dht inhibitor is better than any.

----------


## rreidu

> Thanks for sharing your story! If I was in your shoes, I would probably keep the sides very short and then comb your hair forward and see how that looks. I know it stinks. I am in a similar situation as yours. Although I have already had a FUE procedure so I have a more messed up situation I believe.
> 
> So you would not recommend Propecia? I have considered taking that.


 Thanks for the answer. I do jeep my sides short now and it looks better, but it is only a matter of time untill there will be no hair for fibres to cling on.
About propecia, please think it very good untill you take this risk. Yes, it is a very good medicine, it does wonder for the hair, but in sone cases it also does a lot of damage to your libido, erection and sensitivity. Maybe go and check some propecia help forums, read other people's stories and think if the risk is worth taking. In my case it had very high side effects, that did not stop after stoping the medicine, no, they only got worse and worse after stoping it. I don't want to talk about it a lot, cause i don't want people jumping thinking i am here to bash propecia or something, again, it is very good and does wonders for the hair. But please think about this risk, and if it's worth taking it...How old are you? It is not a general rule, but it was noticed that the younger you are, the more chances there are that it could mess you up. Sorry for the long message.

----------


## shazam

Would you consider SMP rreidu?

----------


## rreidu

> Would you consider SMP rreidu?


 Yes I would, after i meet in person someone who has done the procedure and see from close how it looks like.

----------


## k9gatton

> rbkoreaus .... thank you for your reply and encouragement. Me on the other hand, i have the feeling I would not look good at all and think my skull looks strange - to small, flat at the back and in the front no forehead line...in two words, egg shaped ..... but really thanks for your reply and encouragement that it would look BETTER than.....this!


 For that reason, I'm going to say no. If you have a bad skull shape, a shaved head will make it look much worse.

----------


## Gman3200

I think you could go either way. Honestly I think it is whatever you feel comfortable with. I don't think any of us think we will look good with a shaved head because we are used to our hair and we all think our head is a strange shape when in reality it is normal looking. As someone who has never seen you before the pictures you posted I think you look good the way you are but you also have the facial structure to clipper it short or shave it. I know it's easier said than done !!

----------


## Dfaru94

I'll be straight-up and say yes, shave your head. I think once your hair loss has got past a certain point, it's time to shave it off rather than trying to cling to what's left. Trying to cling just looks awful on every guy, no matter what he looks like. I do also think you could pull it off, your head is a decent shape, you have a good amount of facial hair to compensate, you appear to have quite strong facial features from what I can see. That kind of face can really carry a bald head very well and even look better without hair on the head.

If you shave it and decide you hate it, and a transplant isn't possible, you might try looking at non-surgical hair replacement, like SMP or hair systems. Not every guy likes the thought of those, but it's at least worth looking into.

----------


## DAVE52

> I would probably keep the sides very short and then comb your hair forward and see how that looks.


 It would look like he is trying to cover up his hair loss
He would probably spend a lot of time looking in mirrors , seeing what it looks like

----------


## tedwuji

> No, my donor is not thinning at all, but....being a diffuse thinner has the following main disadvantage when dealing with transplants: a lot of your remaining hair suffers from shock (when transplanting), and most of it falls of, leaving you mostly with the new transplanted hair, that is not to be desired...... some docs did wonders but you must have a huge number of grafts. Anyway I can't afford one so it's not really an option for me....plus what will I do when the rest of the hair (besides my transplanted hairline) keeps falling of? 
> I see some guys who are reeceding in the front and the rest of their hair is intact...that's the best scenario in my opinion, for me....from the begining the whole balding area contoured and started thinning all at once but it seems now my hairline is dying faster


 You are right a diffuse thinner isnt a great candidate for transplant. Shave your head. Too much has been lost. Especially if you cant take Propecia.

----------

